# Can someone tell me what kind of grass this is?



## r0bg (Nov 14, 2015)

Driving yesterday down 287, headed south from Amarillo Texas and saw field after field of this beautiful emerald green grass. I'm sure its quite common but I'm newly interested in grass and hay and thought sure there would be no better place to ask than this forum.

The picture doesn't really do it justice, the green was so dark and deep, and so surprising to see so much green in February!


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Hard to tell from that picture???


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Could be one of many cool season grasses. Hard to tell with out seeing a mature plant and the roots.

Could be ryegrass, winter wheat, triticale, winter oats or a combination of any.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What kinda book is that on the dash.....could it be a Road Atlas? Ain't seen one of them in years, thought they went the way of the phone book  ..........


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Could be triticale, lots of it planted out west.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Picture is too far away to tell. But a swag would be it is winter wheat. A lot of ranchers grow it in your area as a forage crop for feeding their cattle.

Like I said, just a swag.

Ralph


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> What kinda book is that on the dash.....could it be a Road Atlas? Ain't seen one of them in years, thought they went the way of the phone book  ..........


Check out what I saw last week:








Bet some of your kids might not even be able to identify it...


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

Out in the field appears to be winter wheat , the grass in the ditch is cheat .


----------



## r0bg (Nov 14, 2015)

Thanks all and lol yes it's a road atlas. Buddy helping me do the drive from Seattle to Houston thought he could do a better job mapping us a route than the phone could. Yep he found us a "shorter" route but to save distance it cost about an extra 6-7 hours of mountain switchback road driving. Never again!

Love the pay phone!


----------

